# The Ewing Ceremony



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Farewell Patrick Ewing. Truly a great, great, great player!

The Knicks organization and its fans did a wonderful job of paying tribute to its greatest player. Not to mention all of his old teammates, and fellow NBA players. It was nice to see the turnout for tonights ceremony.










BTW, Pat didnt cry Way to go!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*IV*

i was hoping they would have a video tribute of all the times he got dunked on.. him and bradley have to be in the top 5 all time

why didnt ewing give tribute to those strippers from the gold club??

by the way pat had a great career and it was a nice ceremony


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I was getting chillls like no one's business. I'm a Knick fan who's only 19. So he's the only big time Knick I've really seen.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*when i was younger*

Grr did I hate this man! I was sitting there as a Bulls fan and who was the only team I was actually afraid to play? The Knicks! Especially Big Pat. I mean I had respect for him but I was utterly afraid of him. The Eastern Conference was more like the West is today. Great career Pat I respect you a lot.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Caption:* Thanks Fellas!


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: IV*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> i was hoping they would have a video tribute of all the times he got dunked on.. him and bradley have to be in the top 5 all time


he did more than enough dunking on others himself.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah, great player and great career, he deserves it. :yes:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't really want to take anything away from Pat in his love thread, but IV, Reed and Frazier won rings for the Knicks. Don't tell me Pat lost to Jordan and Hakeem because Patrick's inabilty to convert finger rolls in the clutch cost him against guys like Reggie. Also it's not like Willis didn't have to beat Wilt and Jerry. 

But great career! He was supposed to be a rebounding/defensive mainly center when he came in and ended up becoming the leading scorer in Knick history.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

The ceremony was wonderful. Props to Ewing and the Knicks organization.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I don't really want to take anything away from Pat in his love thread, but IV, Reed and Frazier won rings for the Knicks. Don't tell me Pat lost to Jordan and Hakeem because Patrick's inabilty to convert finger rolls in the clutch cost him against guys like Reggie. Also it's not like Willis didn't have to beat Wilt and Jerry.


reed and frazier won titles together. ewings best costars were starks, harper and oakley. the knick teams with reed and frazier were far more stacked than ewings teams.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

That is one of the classiest ceremonies I have ever seen. New York really went up and beyond, what a classy organization! Wow!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Jemel*



> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I don't really want to take anything away from Pat in his love thread, but IV, Reed and Frazier won rings for the Knicks. Don't tell me Pat lost to Jordan and Hakeem because Patrick's inabilty to convert finger rolls in the clutch cost him against guys like Reggie. Also it's not like Willis didn't have to beat Wilt and Jerry.
> 
> But great career! He was supposed to be a rebounding/defensive mainly center when he came in and ended up becoming the leading scorer in Knick history.


I know what you mean by not wanting to take anything away from Pat in his love thread. I left this out, but can't help but bring it up now. The ceremony was great, but was it not pure torture listening to him give his speech? I'm sorry. I just get embarassed listening to someone speak publicly when they stutter, or have incomplete thoughts, or mumble. It bothers me.
:hurl:

But to address your comment, I do think Pat is the greatest Knick of alltime eventhough he never won a title. Playing in the Jordan era, it was impossible to win a championship. Ewing was great, but he was not the greatest center of that time. The one chance that every player other than MJ had to win a title was when MJ was out. Olajuwan did it, not Ewing, Stock or Malone, Pippen, Oneal, Barkley, D Rob, no one but Akeem. So I cant be too hard on Ewing not winning it all, he did the city of NY a great respect by keeping that team in title contention year in and year out. That's good enough for me.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

I enjoyed the ceremony, but ESPN was annoying with all the hype, especially with 'This game doesn't even matter...!!,' and then proving it by cutting away to talk to whoever on the sidelines...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gamadict</b>!
> I enjoyed the ceremony, but ESPN was annoying with all the hype, especially with 'This game doesn't even matter...!!,' and then proving it by cutting away to talk to whoever on the sidelines...


they treat the actual game like it was an exhibition game.kind of like most of their announcers who use the game as a backdrop to just do their thing.i was actually wondering when all the david robinson ceremonies were going to start?


----------

